# Paying Kindle Unlimited from Gift Card???



## MrKnucklehead

I usually make all my Amazon/Kindle purchases off Gift Cards, but, every month they take my Kindle Unlimited payment from my registered credit card...

I looked at Kindle Unlimited account setting ,but, I don't see a setting where you can take payment from gift card balance like the option you have on a regular purchase to take money off credit card or gift card...

I know it seems like a petty thing, but, between Christmas and my birthday I have plenty of money in gift card balance but Amazon just took KU payment from credit card...

seems something going in Starbucks and putting a $5 latte on your credit card with $100 in your pocket!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yep. Can't 'buy' subscriptions -- including KU -- with a Gift card. They'll always bill the CC on file. I can't even set 'em to use my Amazon STORE card -- it uses the third party Visa. Most annoying for me when the bill each month (for something like TV Guide) is only a buck or two. 

Suggest you share your disappointment with them . . . . but I don't expect it'll change. The argument is that they can ALWAYS bill the CC, but there might be times where the GC balance is too low. What they need to do is allow customers to set up both primary and secondary billing methods and require that ONE of them be a CC but both don't have to be. Then we could specify GC with billing to CC if the GC is too low.


----------



## Atunah

Even my 2 year prepaid sub to KU I had to pay from credit card and that was a lump sum so to speak. Would not take the gift card. I have a subscription to a kindle version of reader digest which is like 1.50, I can't recall now what it is per month. Goes also on my credit card each month. Anything to do with subscriptions of any kind must go on a card attached to the account.


----------



## SeymourKopath

So I suppose this will also be true with the new Prime Video Add-on subscriptions? They must be paid through your credit card? Like others here, I would rather pay for them with my Amazon Gift Card. Sucks that Amazon doesn't give us that option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> So I suppose this will also be true with the new Prime Video Add-on subscriptions? They must be paid through your credit card? Like others here, I would rather pay for them with my Amazon Gift Card. Sucks that Amazon doesn't give us that option.


As I said, I do see their rationale: a GC or even a debit card may not have enough money when it's time to bill for something. Rather than have to send notices to remind people and/or automatically suspend the subscription, they require the CC.

But . . .again . . .send feedback to Amazon. I've specifically requested the ability to denote TWO payment options so the primary could be a GC and the secondary, only used if the GC balance is too low, be a CC. And the switch would happen automatically. I have no idea if that causes other problems in the money gathering section, but it seems like a good option to me.  Especially as, for everything else, they already will default to GC without even asking. You have to CHANGE it to CC.


----------

